# What do you drive and how many miles are on it?



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

After reading a few my truck is better and what should I buy threads, how about a simple reply like below

2005 F150 4X4 5.4 178K


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

2011 F-150 4x4 140k miles


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

1 owner (me) 2003 F 150 King Ranch and just about to turn 350k.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

1995 f250 XL 260,000


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

2007 GMC Sierra HD 2500 (Duramax diesel), 160,000 miles


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

2000 chev 4x4 261,856 miles


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

2004 Chevy Silverado 2500HD 6.0 103,000 miles on it


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

2012 f-150 4x4 102,000 miles

2014 mustang Shelby 11,000 miles


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

just let my old one go 01 chevy reg cab 2wd 175,000
now in a 03 ext cab chevy z71 114k (new to me) :walkingsm


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

2004 Chevy 2500 6.0. 230K. 
2000 F250 7.3. 205K

I rotate. The 7.3 is a beast


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

2014 F250 4X4 - 9600 miles <- weekender
2014 Audi A6 TDI - 3600 miles <- daily driver


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

2002 F250 7.3 - 260k (40%)
2007 BMW 335i - 110k (40%)
1999 E250 5.4 - 170k (10%)

The F250 is the most reliable, the 335i is the most fun.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

2004 Chevy 2500 4x4 Duramax 298,700 miles daily driver
2007 Chevy 2500 4x4 Duramax 101,000 miles Sunday go to meeting ride


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

2008 Nissan Titan LE 4x4 long bed. 97,000 miles.

TH


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

2004 f150 95,000


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

2008 Duramax 4x4 - 115K


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

2006 Tahoe 112912. 
Going to drive it till the wheels fall off.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

2007 chevy silverado z71 1500. 115k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

2013 Toyota Tundra 5.7L CrewMax 20,000 miles- Weekend ride (mine)
2011 Mazda CX-7 Sport 75,000 miles- Everyday driver (wife)


----------



## Pokey (Jan 25, 2007)

99 f-350 456,078
05 f-450 206,458
13 f-350 38,123


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

2012 Tundra DC - 45,000 miles


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

2000 Mazda V6 B3000 68,000 miles.....


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

2007 tundra long bed 5.7 71,000 miles SR-5 Blue book is close showing it to be worth what I paid 3 years ago.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

01 wrx with 130,000+ miles on it. has a new short block with 20,000 miles on it and its stage 2 currently. i love my car


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

07 Gmc 1500 V8 153,000


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

2002 Chevy Avalanche Z71, 5.3 292.675 miles.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Maybe add any problems you have had with it/how much money to fix it???

2006 Chevy Tahoe 161,000mi - Original brakes! 3 batteries replaced and serpentine belt (didn't break - just changed it because it looked cracked-up). Changed tranny fluid 5k miles ago (kept 1/3 original fluid, put in 2/3 new on advice of shop).

Hope I don't jinx myself,
T-BONE


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

07 F250 4x4 Super Duty 165000 daily driver. It has a bulletproofed 6.0 in it.
First brake job done at about 125000 miles
Original tires were on it for 80000 miles, still have probably 20k more to go. I just got tired of looking at them.
Only major work was the FICM but that was due to bad batteries, not necessarily a defect in the truck. $1600

95 Jeep Wrangler 115000 drive it in the winter mostly, now til March 1. 

95 Chev 1500 4x4 205000 It is my ride the pastures truck. I also keep it at the deer camp during season to haul deer.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*mine*

2012 Chevy Silverado Z-71 4x4 - 51,073 miles.

BB


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

2009 gmc sierra slt. 65k miles
Problem child: all windows and door locks have failed at least once. Camshaft bearings failed last year. At least all under warranty except the last couple window and lock failures...easy enough to do on my own at least.

Wifes car: 2014 mazda 3 hatchback. 3k miles. Fun to drive, well thought out, and current mixed driving mpg is just under 35...nice


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

tpool said:


> Maybe add any problems you have had with it/how much money to fix it???
> 
> Hope I don't jinx myself,
> T-BONE


good point!

front brakes x2 rear x1 (had a caliper stick on me. warped the original rotor

Radiator $400 @ 120K

Tires every 75-80K


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Toyota T-100 just turned over 320,000 two weeks ago. Just gifted it to my granddaughter. What a great truck. Almost shed a tear when she drove off.

Now driving my 2006 Tundra that has just less than 50,000.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

2004 F 250, 5.4 213,000 so far just brakes.
2004 F 150 5.4 170,000 brakes
2007 F 150 4.6 63,000 Replaced both mirrors. My wife tore one off and MIL tore the other one off!


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

2013 Tundra ext. cab


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

2003 F250 7.3 Diesel 270,000 Brakes, CPS under warranty 3 times, 4 sets of tires, Batteries twice.

2012 Mercedes 450 GL 22,000 Battery for Key Fobs


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

05 F-150 4DR FX-4 5.4L 156,000 miles. 
Brakes are due.
Upper and lower control arms. One side was bad and I replaced both sides.
The mechanism that engages and disengages the 4 wheel drive went out. That one left me stuck on the beach. The right side mechanism is going out again after 15k miles. It tries to engage on it's own and is tough to get it to disengage. Overall great truck


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

One owner, garage kept, 1998 Ford Expedition 4X4, 221,000+
Normal wear parts, minimal expense since I do most of my own work. Firestone regrets selling us that lifetime front end alignment package back in 2002. LOL


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

2001 F250 307,000 still running good.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

2004 Silverado 4x4 205,000 daily driver. 
It's got a ghost in the machine when it comes to electrical. 
4x4 selector switch, wiring harness and encoder motor have been replaced twice @$1800.00 per. 
Front wheel ABS sensors on both sides replaced.
Gauge package replaced. (Factory recall)

Needless to say, it's the last Chevy I'll ever own.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

2006 Chevrolet Silverado Z-71 4X4 Crewcab 5.3L V-8 148,512 miles.


----------



## 175Flatlander (May 11, 2011)

2006 Dodge crew cab 1500 4x4 5.7 hemi 182,000 miles Runs like a scalded dog & was paid for years ago. My last truck was a new 2010 Dodge crew cab 1500 4x4 hemi $550 a month & in 2 years I had 54,000 miles on it. I put it on a buddy's new car lot to sell it. It took 8 months & a $600.00 bonus to sell it, but it was gone. I'll never buy new again.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

93' F 350 4 x 4 Crew Cab 250,000 7.3 monster Gave it to Johnny for Graduation last year--good kid.
99' F 250 Super Duty 4 x 4 crew cab 160,000 7.3 turbo monster (still a baby)
02' F 150 King Ranch Crew 4 x 4 245,000 5.4 sissy truck just too purdy-- won't get stuck and we really have tried.
80' CJ 5 4banger--65,000 orig. miles 2.5 lift hunter maximo.
94' Sierra Wrangler 6cyl. 23,000 on it 2.5 lift hard driven and put up wet jeep Ranch Hunter.
92' E 350 Custom Van w/ 460 with 10,000mi. on it (new motor) and retired. should sell it.

swamp


----------



## Dmoore482 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Ford*

2007 F-150 Lariat
2011 F-150 Lariat


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

1999 Ford ranger 60k Replaced everything in the frontend, brake booster and master cylinder. 60% driven 2nd owner was grandpa's truck

2004 Dodge 2500 4wd 5.9 cummins 120k Balljoints, brakes, lift pump, torque converter, batteries 20% driven now. Original owner

2007 Jeep Unlimited 4wd Nothing done except offroad mods lift kit, tires, etc... 130k 20% driven now. 2nd owner

2005 Ford Expedition 5.4 2wd 165k. Tranny at 110k Spark plugs and coils (UGH!!!) Drinks gas but other wise been a good vehicle 2nd owner wife's daily driver


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

2004 dodge 2500 cummins 4x4, 170,000 miles. It's been a great truck.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

2004 Silverado Ext Cab 225k about to sale

2013 GMC Sierra Ext Cab 2700 yes 2700 hundred miles bought 9/25/13

2014 Buick Enclave 10k miles best vehicle ever owned 11 months old


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

2006 Dodge Ram 1500 with 166,416. Once I replace the muffler bearings it will be in tip top shape! :brew2:


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

2008 Chevy Duramax. 189,000 miles. I've only had to replace the EGR valve, 10K miles ago.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

2003 DeVille....bought it new...30,000 miles...gets about 8 mpg...

(I know....I know....why don't I just take the bus...or a taxi ?)....Just figure on riding it to the cemetery......:rotfl:


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

01 F150 KR Supercrew 4 x 4 205k. Can't get it stuck either. I've tried, son has tried harder. Front end was toast @ 200k
08 Tundra Crewmax 98k. One set of tires @ 50k, battery last year. Nothing else.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> 2003 DeVille....bought it new...30,000 miles...gets about 8 mpg...
> 
> (I know....I know....why don't I just take the bus...or a taxi ?)....Just figure on riding it to the cemetery......:rotfl:


I knew you had a heavy foot, tell by your posts..jk


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

2006 Toyota Tundra V8 Limited Double Cab 188K mi.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

2003 F-150 4x4 230k 
2011 F-150 4x4 41k


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Reading this brought to mind our cars back in the 40s and 50s...ALL USA cars...No imports around nowhere... Usually ran 'em for about 25,000 miles if we were lucky,then traded in for a new car.. Over 25k they all just started to disintegrate and fall to the ground...by design....


Think they called it 'Programmed Obsolescence"....:rotfl:


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> 2003 DeVille....bought it new...30,000 miles...gets about 8 mpg...
> 
> (I know....I know....why don't I just take the bus...or a taxi ?)....Just figure on riding it to the cemetery......:rotfl:


That's kind of a pimp car. Does it have spinners?


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

2014 F250 Plat. 6.7L 23K


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

94 chebby silverado (Before govt motors)
5.7l, 213,000 miles.
About the Only sensors it has is a water temp and oil pressure. The good old days.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

chumy said:


> That's kind of a pimp car. Does it have spinners?


:headknock.... There's always one on every thread on here ain't there ?...:headknock


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

2003 f250 6.0 140k


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

2002 Toyota Tacoma Prerunner 

209k miles


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

2008 Tahoe LT 63,000 miles


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

2008 Chevy crew 1500 4x4. 29k miles. I drive a golf cart everywhere I go.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

1990 EZ Go. No telling how many miles.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

2012 Tundra CrewMax 5.7L, only 33,000 miles. Only oil changes needed so far. And frequent trips to the gas station, but it sure is fun to drive.


----------



## ike491 (May 27, 2007)

2000 regular cab Dakota Magnum 4X4 with 58000 miles . All I need on the Beach .


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Karrmar you are one lucky son of a gun.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Lexus GX470...130k miles and still going strong. Up next...Land Cruiser.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

2004 Toyota Tundra double cab. 125,000 miles.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

'98 Dodge 5.9L 2500 bought new and has 125K original miles

'99 K2500 Suburban 188K

'00 Infiniti Is '88K

'01 Excursion Limited 7.3L 185K

Haven't had a vehicle payment in over 10 years. They all run great so I can't imagine paying what they want for a new truck (or car) these days. And they don't sell anything better than what I already have.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

2005 F250 4x4 210,000 miles Daily driver


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

07 fx4 f150 61k original owner.y


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

txteltech said:


> 2006 Chevrolet Silverado Z-71 4X4 Crewcab 5.3L V-8 148,512 miles.


Same as Txteltech....

Stock 2006 Chevrolet Silverado Z-71 4X4 Crewcab 5.3L V-8 168k+ miles. Truck had 600+ miles on it when I bought it. It was originally for a Dallas dealer then drove to a Corpus Dealer and then to Sour Lake for me.

Front hubs went out at 50K (under warranty)
3rd set of tires
4 Shocks last year
oil changes every 3K-5K

Going to change the original plugs and wires this weekend. Need to get a cat for her shortly. I am waiting for the original fuel filter to go out some time. I can't believe it has lasted this long really!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

2012 Silverado with 31,000 miles. All original.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

1995 Nissan Maxima - 76,289. I bought it 9 years ago from the original owner - the proverbial old lady who used it for groceries and church - for $3000, had 56K+ when I bought it. Have replaced the battery, tires, front brake pads and struts over the past 9 years.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> 05 F-150 4DR FX-4 5.4L 156,000 miles.
> Brakes are due.
> Upper and lower control arms. One side was bad and I replaced both sides.
> The mechanism that engages and disengages the 4 wheel drive went out. That one left me stuck on the beach. The right side mechanism is going out again after 15k miles. It tries to engage on it's own and is tough to get it to disengage. Overall great truck


I had the same exact problems, but got them fixed under 3rd party warranty. Also replaced both window motors.

2004 F150 4x4 5.4L 150k miles


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Wife rides a broom. Been around the world a few times I'm sure. They're fairly cheap to replace though. Carseat is a beach to attach.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

'83 Pete
700k
3406 caterpiller
sold it in '90..
bullwagon.

150 Ford
fuelie straight 6
300k
farm/ranch truck now
motor still runs good.

now I drive an 04 Mitsu wagon w/120k
commuter


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Spirit said:


> 1995 Nissan Maxima - 76,289. I bought it 9 years ago from the original owner - the proverbial old lady who used it for groceries and church - for $3000, had 56K+ when I bought it. Have replaced the battery, tires, front brake pads and struts over the past 9 years.


Do you drive another vehicle, ride a bike or walk a lot? If not, get out a little more. j/k


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Wife rides a broom. Been around the world a few times I'm sure. They're fairly cheap to replace though. Carseat is a beach to attach.


lol
yup


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

1997 Tahoe 4x4 4 door. 5.7 335000+ miles on her. Engine is reasonably stock with only the normal maintenance parts being replaced. She is on her third transmission though but alot of that is my fault...hard towing miles and not taking care of it. Needs A/C work (is for sale btw).

2009 Yukon XL is my daily driver now 94K no issues so far!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

A 1970 model over in miles but my wife will likely get a newer one when it kicks.

Oh yea, then there is the 08 GMC with 140k......


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

98' model Mazda B4000. Bought it in 2005 with 78k miles. 1 motor and 1 transmission later, i still drive it. It now has 160k ish.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Do you drive another vehicle, ride a bike or walk a lot? If not, get out a little more. j/k


LOL, life in a little town. Nothing is further than 7 miles away. When we go to Houston we take hubby's truck. Its an '03 F250 7.2 diesel with around 70K miles on it.  High mileage drivers, aren't we?


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

2014 Honda CR-Z 9,990 miles

2014 Ram 1500 Quad Cab 1,365 miles


----------



## Notimetofsh (Apr 2, 2014)

2010 Tundra Crewmax - 5.7L - Just rolled over 200,000 Yesterday!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

2006 Chevy Z71 211K miles 
2010 Toyota Sienna 44K miles
2001 Honda Accord 49K miles 
You can see which one gets driven the most.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

2010 F150, 5.4, 95K. Gas, oil, gas, battery, more gas, tires, gas. nothing else.

2007 Toyota 4-Runner, 4.0. 120k. Few small repairs, no ac right now, nothing major.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

2013 Z71 21k
1996 f150 85k


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

2003 Toyota Tacoma SR5 4x4 extended cab. 185,00


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

2011 F-150 FX4 Supercrew 5.0 V-8. 57,500 miles.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

2013 Toyota Tacoma 2wd extended cab
39,000 miles


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

2001 cummins 4x4 with 237k ..2012 f150 screw with 50k


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

2012 f350 ~52k miles
Only problem was the hpfp that failed under warranty, exhaust temp sensor, and some solenoid under the hood that made some racket. New tires soon. Will keep this one until the wheels fall off as its been the best overall vehicle I've owned. Pulls whatever I throw behind it.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Notimetofsh said:


> 2010 Tundra Crewmax - 5.7L - Just rolled over 200,000 Yesterday!


50,000 miles a year!? You win!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

KarrMar said:


> 2008 Chevy crew 1500 4x4. 29k miles. I drive a golf cart everywhere I go.


Me too! Have a 2008 dodge hemi 4x4 1500 ram with 40000 miles. Golf cart is 4x4.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

2001 (original owner) F350 7.3 320,000 miles. On it's second transmission (first one went out at 55,000) Everything is stock (no chips, lifts, exhaust....) the only I do is change the oil and put diesel in it.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

2012 F150 , 40k 

She sits in the drive more these days because I got a company truck . Maybe itll extend her life


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

07 Ram 2500 200k miles.....no issues and 20mpg. Stock....unmolested.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

2014 Chevrolet High Country 10 months old 34,000


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

02 F-250 7.3 with 155k miles


----------



## HOU Razorback (Feb 21, 2014)

2012 Ford F150 XLT Crew Cab 4x4. 26,000


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

2012 F-250 99k in 26 months!


----------



## Notimetofsh (Apr 2, 2014)

Too much windshield time!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

2011 f250 140k miles


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

2012 R350 Mercedes, 3.0L Turbo Bluetec Diesel, AWD, 20,000 miles
Bought used this summer with 14,000 miles, what a great road car!
Daily Driver

2009 H3 Hummer, 5.7L Alpha, Off Road Pkg. 60,000
KBB still has it valued at what I paid for it three years ago with 30,000 miles.
Weekend Boat Tow-er, PINS Truck 

2011 VW CC, 3.6L Executive, AWD, 30,000
Four Person Sports Car
Wife's

We don't run up too many miles. When you live in the middle of the city, nothing is very far away.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

'08 Dodge Ram 3500 megacab 4x4--120,000

When the weather is nice..1983 CJ7. Odometer shows 50k


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

'99 Silverado, new engine at 312k. New engine now has about 30k. I HATE vehicles. They are a necessary evil but they are nothing but depreciating, money taking, overpriced pieces of garbage.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

2008 Tundra, 180,000 miles.


----------



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

'13 F-350 Diesel...7500 miles...daily driver
'11 Shelby GT500...14,000 miles...ex daily driver in nice weather. Now just my go-fast ride (still in nice weather)


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

'04 Ford 4x4 Ranger 4.0 280,000 miles
I got it in '08 w/ 20k
Replaced battery and one front hub after hitting 4x4 at 70 on interstate at about 230k

'08 H-D Deluxe 47,000 miles
I got 2 1/2 years ago w/ only 50miles and is rode to work when not raining and temp above 55


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

2012 f250 45k
2012 boss 302. 6k


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

2007 F150 4.6 2x 132,000


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

2010 F-150 4x4 91k miles.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

2014 F-250 ,,6 mths, 25K


----------



## Tmackcj5 (Sep 1, 2012)

2012 Chevy 2500 4x4 gasser 84K


----------



## CUATTHEBAR (Apr 22, 2011)

2014 F-150 4x4 approx 15,000 miles


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

2006 F150 King Ranch 4x4 with 96k.
2012 Volvo S60 with 21k


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

2011 f350 cc/lb/4x4 86,000 miles. Exhaust sensor, brakes, batteries, turbo coolant fittings, intercooler tube, 3rd set or tires.


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

2002 Suburban 1500 4X4 5.3L 209,000. Hauls my boat and daily driver. Replaced manifold gasket $500 last year. Drives like new. Passenger side rear window cable broke. I rarely use that window so I locked it in the up position.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

!997 Expedition with the first 5.4 v8 by ford with 220 hp... 200,000 miles and still going strong. The hood's paint is starting to oxidize.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

1998 dodge diesal 187k


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

1999 F250 7.3
Bought New 16 years ago this week 528,000
Drive it daily everywhere


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

2007 Dodge 2500 4X4 diesel with 160K


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

2004 F150 Lariat. 100,000 miles. Love it

Russ


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

bobbyoshay said:


> 2012 f350 ~52k miles
> Only problem was the hpfp that failed under warranty, exhaust temp sensor, and some solenoid under the hood that made some racket. New tires soon. Will keep this one until the wheels fall off as its been the best overall vehicle I've owned. Pulls whatever I throw behind it.


Best vehicle you ever owned?? Blown fuel pump, sensors, and solenoid failure?? You going to hate that after warranty runs out! Sheesh


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

07 duramax. 150K. Oil changes and front bearings. Emission **** removed egr blocked. 5 inch dump.

2010 JK wrangler non CVT auto 3.8 chain motor

2014 Jetta sport wagon. CJAA 2.0 diesel 6 speed manual no sun roof. Commuter car. 43MPG . About to put 3 inch straight pipe and do some tuning. Egr dpf delete

Wife just totaled 07 pilot right after I spent 4 hours on new timing belt h20 pump rollers etc and tires!


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

2003 Tundra access cab ~76k


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

2006 F150 4.2 V6
79,000 miles

No dents, no scratches, but still ugly 

Replaced Clutch 
battery
o2 sensor 
Plugs and wires
calipers/brackets
rotors
brake pads
Fuel injectors 
fuel filter

Ready for something different, but I am blessed to be able to have a vehicle + she's paid for.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

iamatt said:


> Best vehicle you ever owned?? Blown fuel pump, sensors, and solenoid failure?? You going to hate that after warranty runs out! Sheesh


Yep.....hpfp fails on all makes routinely. Sensor was no big deal. Solenoid was just annoying and replaced on a regular oil change date. I ain't worried about warranty and I'll put my $$$$$ where my mouth is and I promise I'll yank your Chevy around like its a 14' aluminum boat.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

bobbyoshay said:


> Yep.....hpfp fails on all makes routinely. Sensor was no big deal. Solenoid was just annoying and replaced on a regular oil change date. I ain't worried about warranty and I'll put my $$$$$ where my mouth is and I promise I'll yank your Chevy around like its a 14' aluminum boat.


Fuel pump grenading is hardly what I would call routine. Sending metal throughout your while fuel system sounds pretty expensive. I would drop in a cat 2 micron prefilter system if I had to buy a truck that blows up like that.

You wouldn't be able to pull anything getting flat towed to the dealership. Enjoy your truck though sounds like you are


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

iamatt said:


> Fuel pump grenading is hardly what I would call routine. Sending metal throughout your while fuel system sounds pretty expensive. I would drop in a cat 2 micron prefilter system if I had to buy a truck that blows up like that.
> 
> You wouldn't be able to pull anything getting flat towed to the dealership. Enjoy your truck though sounds like you are


Guess you want me to provide links on Chevy and dodge forums stating their hpfp's are failing? I never said replacing the hpfp or anything else was routine but it was done on my truck during a routine oil change. Your reading comprehension ain't worth a chit. I'm sorry our education system failed you.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

2000 Chevy Silverado 1500 Z71(bought brand new 10/99). 217,000 miles.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

2001 Dodge Ram, V6, 326k.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I alternate: 1996 F-250 7.3L 216K & 2011 F-350 6.7L 40K


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

2008 Nissan Frontier,4 door,6 speed manual,4.0 liter,56k miles.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

stargazer said:


> 2001 Dodge Ram, V6, 326k.


Impressive.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

2013 F150 FX2 - 17K miles (daily driver)
2012 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited - 50K miles (weekends)


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

2006 dodge 3500 5.9 4 wheel drive ( not a dually ) 236,000. 
Bought new.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

2012 Tundra....19k


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

2006 toyota tundra, i bought it new, 192,000
also have a 1985 toyota pickup with 197,000, on body but it has a diesel motor in it now with about 140-150000 miles on it.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

iamatt said:


> Fuel pump grenading is hardly what I would call routine. Sending metal throughout your while fuel system sounds pretty expensive. I would drop in a cat 2 micron prefilter system if I had to buy a truck that blows up like that.
> 
> You wouldn't be able to pull anything getting flat towed to the dealership. Enjoy your truck though sounds like you are





bobbyoshay said:


> Guess you want me to provide links on Chevy and dodge forums stating their hpfp's are failing? I never said replacing the hpfp or anything else was routine but it was done on my truck during a routine oil change. Your reading comprehension ain't worth a chit. I'm sorry our education system failed you.


Settle down girls!!!

2013 ram 3500 dually, 88K


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> Impressive.


Thanks, dont know if it has anything to do with the high mileage, but I have run nothing but Valvoline 10-30 blended and added Slick 50 every other oil change. Oil change every 5K since new.
Currently in for a Trans rebuild tho, 5 speed manual. Nothing done to the motor but normal plugs, cap, ect...... AC rebuild last year. Do all the work I can myself. Still has the original Alternator, Power Steering Pump LOL.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

iamatt said:


> 07 duramax. 150K. Oil changes and front bearings. Emission **** removed egr blocked. 5 inch dump.
> 
> 2010 JK wrangler non CVT auto 3.8 chain motor
> 
> ...





CORNHUSKER said:


> Settle down girls!!!
> 
> 2013 ram 3500 dually, 88K


It was just a matter of time. I am glad it went as long as it did before the My truck is better etc.

Oh well. Drive on. I plan on 250K before I start looking for a replacement.


----------



## GTD (Aug 18, 2005)

2008 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited 60,000
2002 Yamaha V-Star 650 for Sunny Days 33,000

2005 Honda Odyssey Good Times Van 154,000


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

24Buds said:


> It was just a matter of time. I am glad it went as long as it did before the My truck is better etc.
> 
> Oh well. Drive on. I plan on 250K before I start looking for a replacement.


Lol


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Dodge, yes I said Dodge 2500 4x4 with 285,000 miles and still running strong.


----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

03 Dodge 2500 diesel 2wd 248,000


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

2001 Toyota 4Runner. 

Bought it used with 34K miles and it is about to reach 180K.
Hoping that the Top Gear show is correct and it can't be killed.

Minor work done: oil changes, brakes, cracked windshield.
Major work done: head gaskets and lower ball joints. 

Ruff


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

2007 Silverado 1500 Crew Cab

161K

2 sets of shoes, 1 brake replacement, 2 batteries, 1 alternator & regular maintenance. Purchased "gently used" with 11K miles in 2007.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

2000 F150 4x4 5.4L ext Cab

272,000 miles

5w-20 since new by previous owner and myself.

Major repairs:

AC manifold(AC mandatory in S Tex), Fuel Pump, Water Pump, Alternator

Minor:

Rear door latches on both sides, on third battery (Replaced Original with Optima Red top Spring '07, Replaced _that_ one this past Spring with a new one)

Otherwise, do *all* scheduled maintenance in Owners Manual

I have had people tel me my truck runs better than trucks with 50,000 on the clock.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

2006 Tundra 4.7
102K miles


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

03 Escalade 120K


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

These two, owned since new:
2011 Suburban, 4x4, LTZ now at 47k, daily driver and weekend trips.

1998 Isuzu Trooper 4x4, 197k, knock-around and spare for the family these days; looking forward to the day I can say I got 200k on this one.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

2012 camaro 38K miles


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

2005 Dodge 2500 RAM 4x4 Cummins 387,862. Everyday driver runs like a champ!


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

2013 F-150 FX4 with 82k miles


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

01' 6.0 2500.......267K. Fuel pump, tensioner, a window motor, and u-joint. 

13' Duramax 49K. Not a dime spent fixin anything so far. Havent driven the truck in 3 weeks. Been on the road workin out of the old one.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

2000 Camry 120,000. Probably could use a new suspension.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

2007 silverado 2500 Duramax 4x4
12000 miles only issue since a power steering hose.


----------



## RedEye0311 (Feb 21, 2012)

2006 f150 4x4 238,000 miles-- 4 sets of tires...


----------



## dbanksls (Apr 26, 2011)

'07 F-350 - 189,000
'04 Escalade - 57,000 (wife's car)
'97 Ranger - 74,000


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Just traded in a 2011 Camaro SS w/62k miles. It had gone through three sets of tires, the TPMS wouldn't sense correctly, the muffler rattled, it needed brakes, there was something wonky with the left front wheel bearing, the driver seat wouldn't lean forward without multiple yanks on the latch, and it had been hit by a dump truck. Fun to drive, tho! 

Now I have a 2014 Silverado 1500 LTZ with 193 miles. It had 4 miles on it when I bought it Tuesday.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

bobbyoshay said:


> Yep.....hpfp fails on all makes routinely. Sensor was no big deal. Solenoid was just annoying and replaced on a regular oil change date. I ain't worried about warranty and I'll put my $$$$$ where my mouth is and I promise I'll yank your Chevy around like its a 14' aluminum boat.


WOW. Step back from the cool-aid young man.:headknock


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

13 Ford Eco FX4 SuperCrew
18k


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

2006 Chevy 2500hd Duramax 4x4 130k


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

07 chevy crew cab 68,000


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

2004 Ford F-150 and it has 90,000 miles on it. Still runs like it did 10 year ago.


----------



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

2015 Yukon Denali - 3K miles
2006 Ford F150 4x4 King Ranch - 47K miles
2006 Harley Davidson Road King - 23K miles


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

2000 GMC Yukon - 252k miles - looking for a replacement
2003 Jeep Rubicon - 105k miles
2012 Ford F150 Raptor - 29k miles


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

2007 Dodge Ram 1500 hemi 107,000 miles. Replaced water pump and computer


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

DEXTER said:


> WOW. Step back from the cool-aid young man.:headknock


Guess I hurt your feelings with the towing around an old chevy comment. Here is something for you and matt :an5:

Reading comprehension is severely lacking here....


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

2002 F250 - 199k
2004 Ford Taurus 199k
2012 Traverse 58k


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

2005 ram 1500 4.7 4x4 98k
wheel hubs and tie rod ends just replaced
runs good just underpowered


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

08 Tacoma Prerunner 164k, just put on the second set of front brakes, 4th set of tires


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

hate to admit it
Toyota t-100 over 300,000


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

01 f350 extended cab dually 6 speed 4x4 130k miles


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

2012 dodge 1500 with a himi 36,00
98 dodge Dakota with the 318 5.2 4x4 with 18k 
My dad's 2007 subaru with 450k


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

97 f150, 4.2 v6, not sure on miles, it has said 120k for a looong time, had an engine put in it at 120k 

06 chevy Cobalt 190k small water line on engine rubbed a hole, battery, wheel bearings, now has an evaportive system issue


----------



## 4X4GUY (Feb 17, 2014)

12 F250 Lariat 6.7 4x4 58K
13 F150 KR EcoB 4x4 56K (wife)
01 Wrangler 88K (for fun)


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

1986 Ford, F250, diesel, 4x4 single cab....195k miles....Love this old truck!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

07' GMC Sierra 4x4 CC

108k miles...


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

03 ford ranger xlt 110k miles good truck **** shame they don't sell thim in the states still


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!!! 528637k*

1991 Toyota Tacoma. Yota's are the real deal. 200k-300k on an American truck getting close to blowing up, but 528637k and counting.... I just bought my first Ram 6.7 Cummins, but if Yota comes out with the Cummins that gets good MPG and the nuts to pull, I'll drop it like it's hot. 'Merica....:texasflag


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

2004 Ford 6.0 Diesel


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

2010 Dodge 4x4 Laramie. 120,000 miles.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

2004 Chevy trailblazer for work 214000
2008 tundra for boat towing 113000
2012 Harley flux 21000
2012 Harley dyna 4000
2013 Harley trike 7000
2014 Harley CVO road king 1800

No winds the grass needs mowing.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

2007 Chevy Silverado 189,000


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

96' F-250 Powerstroke 260,000
05' Excursion 4wd Powerstroke 175,000
08'Escape. 120,000
85 CJ-7 145,000
66' Mustang 93,000


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

2000 Chevy 2500 272,000 miles
bought it new 15 years ago, great truck.

1997 Jeep wrangler, 81,000 miles
weekender


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

2005 dodge ram 2500, 353400


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

2015 F350 with 215 miles


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

2012 f150 fx4 51879


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

2008 Dodge Ram 1500 5.7 liter 70000 miles
2015 BMW X1 2.8 liter turbo 1100 miles


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

2009 F150 King Ranch, 87000 miles during the week.
1970 Chevy C10 w/396 on the weekends.


----------



## KG68 (Sep 6, 2013)

2006 Chevy 2500 long bed extended cab with 8.1 and Allison trany. 175,000


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

2005 Dodge 2500 Ram 4x4 Cummings 387,566 everyday driver!!!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

1978 F250 33,000 original miles on it.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

Ruff said:


> 2001 Toyota 4Runner.
> 
> Bought it used with 34K miles and it is about to reach 180K.
> Hoping that the Top Gear show is correct and it can't be killed.
> ...


 :cheers:

2001 4runner SR5, 202k miles...I received it for free from my older sister sophomore year of university...had ~50k miles.

Pulls my 17ft boat just fine.

It's been a blessing.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

07 f150 86k miles


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

2012 f250 89k


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*My ride*

2007.5 Dodge Goat 2500 6.7 199500 and NO issues (yet).

I say "yet" because they all have issues in time. I have been fortunate.....no DPF problems and no fuel problems. I do change the oil every 6000 and I do change fuel filters every other oil change. I do use fuel additives. I do drive hard and long and I no that keeps the DPF in order. Stop and go driving does hurt diesels. 21 MPG on open highway. 19 otherwise. 11 when I pull extremeely heavy loads.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

2012 dodge cummins. 95k on the clock. Biggest pos I've ever owned. You name the problem I've had it. Transmission at 40k took a dump. Wheel bearings tie rod ends etc. can't wait to get rid of it.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

2006 chevy Silverado 4x4 Crew 151,000 miles


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

2003 f250 6.0. 158000


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

2014 Ford F150 FX4 Eco-Boost 4,679 miles


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

2014 F-350 crew Platinum.......6800 miles......strictly to impress the neighbors......


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

2004 Honda Accord with 58k miles
and I get 29mpg on the highway


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

2013 F150 4x4 40K-ish miles


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

2004 tundra 180,000.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

*2014 Tundra*

2014 Toyota Tundra 7,462k


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

2015 GMC 2500HD Denali. 576 miles 0 issues
Wife has a 2013 honda accord touring with 13 thousand and some change 0 issues


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Usually this, with 44K mi









Occasionally this, 20K mi. Guess which on I prefer.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

My work truck is a 1998 Chevy 3500 single cab with utility bed, I just rolled 247,000 miles on the original 350 Chevy engine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

2015 Jeep Cherokee Trailhawk, 83 miles on it.


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

2006 F-150 4x4 96.6K.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

1999 Chevy S-10, loaded with bed cover with 101,000 miles. I only drive approx 20 miles a month now, so should last until I die. No dents, rust or scratches.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

2005 Toyota Matrix with 226,000. My self-esteem doesn't revolve around what I drive.


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

06 Dodge Ram 1500 with 150k. It's nice to drive something that's just a truck. This is new for me


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

'13 F150 Lariat 4 door 4x4, 6.2, black/black 67,000.


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

2003 Ford Excursion v10 with about 180,000 miles


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

2013 Toyota tocoma 45,000


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

01 f350 133k


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Uh oh....how do I make this unsideways


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

2006 Ford F-150 120k


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

2011 f-250 231 k


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

2014 Super Crew with 14,000 miles.Traded in my 2003 Super Crew with 280,000 miles that ran as good as new like when I bought it.Replaced all 8 coil packs over the last 2 or 3 years,and that's all.Trust no one to do my maintenance.Pimple face kid stiped my oil plug years ago and tried to charge me for tapping out and new plug.That was the end of that.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Pivo and kolache said:


> Uh oh....how do I make this unsideways


Like this.


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

2006 Chevrolet 3500 duramax 516,783


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

2002 GMC Sierra Denali @ 565,000 Miles, never even had an oil change


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

'98 Continental I got from a deceased relative with now 89K miles. This thing runs like a scalded dog. Had to pry the gas cap door off as he screwed it up. I did replace the rear airbags, alternator and the harmonic balancer. Happy camper.

Back up is a 2007 Silverado LT 2500 crew cab with 78K mi that we use to pull the 5th wheel and the boat.

SG2


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

2014 F250 6.7 34k

last truck 2006 f250 6.0 sold with 250k


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

2003 gmc 1500 with 226,000


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nathan C said:


> 2006 Chevrolet 3500 duramax 516,783





Category5 said:


> 2002 GMC Sierra Denali @ 565,000 Miles, never even had an oil change


Was this a coincidence or what ? Not saying y'all are BS'ing but..........no issues ? issues.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Traded, since I know the dealer, a 2013 GMC Sierra Extended Cab with 3400 miles as I wanted a 2015 Silverado LTZ 4 Door Crew Cab I never thought I would buy with everything but Moon roof. So far I think I gonna like it.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Now a 2008 tacoma with 54,000 miles. Should be able to retire with this one.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

2011 100,204


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Was this a coincidence or what ? Not saying y'all are BS'ing but..........no issues ? issues.


BS'ing


----------



## bill g (Aug 22, 2011)

2014 Rapture 17,000 miles


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

2007 F-150 49,257 miles
2006 Vulcan 900 4,712 miles 
Both weekend rides.


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

1992 F250 XLT 7.3idi 280k


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

1999 Chevy Z-71 with 285,000 (for hunting/offroad playing)
2006 Chevy HHR with 125,000 (daily driver)
2014 Ram 1500 with 6,000 (just wanted a new truck)


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Daily driver and boat tow
1994 Chevy Silverado - Bought used sold at 250,000
2003 Chevy Silverado - Bought used and still rolling at 150,000


----------



## liedtcr (May 28, 2013)

03' duramax
393,000 miles


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

05 GMC 5.3. 294000 and going strong
Waterpump a 205k
Alternator at 270k
Driven hard. Shop truck. Mobil 1 every 5k


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

2009 Toyota tundra crewmax 4x4TRD 147k


----------



## huntingarcher (Aug 22, 2014)

2003 Ford E-350 5.4 232,000 Daily driver work van.
2003 Dodge Ram 3500 4x4 5.9 cummins 131,000 weekend driver.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

2004, F-150, 172k


----------

